# Today in the Fishroom ~ 4/26/08 Micros & Motos



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Here's the female C. micropthalmus at five inches:










The divider with escape hatch at work.










The male at 9"



















Close up










Male and female F0 P. motaguensis from Rio Blanco...and fry. There's one "sweet spot" in this particular tank for lighting. I have to set the camera and walk away until they move the fry through. When this happens it gives me a five-ten minute window of opportunity to take the shots.










Female with fry.










Giving a little attitude.










I have more photos from this session. I will post them later.


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

That male Micro is a stunner. And that's a sweet family you've got there :thumb:


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

A few more:










The female is looking at the gravel to see one of the fry that wandered away from the cloud. The greavel is piled against the glass. She apparently thinks one of the fry are stuck between glass and gravel.










You tend to forget how it all starts. Here's the fry that momma saw. It amazes me that this little silver fleck might someday look as good as the adult.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

I love the last pix of the female w/ the little fry! SOOOOO cute.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Those motags have got to be my favorite fish of yours.


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks. It's appreciated. One more:


----------



## RickB68 (Apr 27, 2008)

Sheesh! Awesome photos!!!!!


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

I really like the head shape of the male motag


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate the comments.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

Amazing how beautiful they are.


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

One more of the male...taken from below the tank shooting up.


----------



## lestatak (Feb 3, 2007)

I noticed that your using the same power-head attachment as I use. Are you using the mechanical filter that came with it or something else? Mine is falling apart and I wanted to use something cheaper.


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Yes...the mechanical filter that came with the powerhead.


----------



## lestatak (Feb 3, 2007)

Your water is crystal clear. It looks as if these fish are floating in air. Beautiful pics and fish.


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks. Regular maintenance and a good algae scraper before taking the pictures pay off.


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Here's three more of the same two Moto's


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

Beautiful pictures and even more beautiful fish. I got me a small female Red Tiger about 4 weeks ago and she is in my cichlid community tank. She is by far the smallest fish in the tank but she is very spunky and there is only 1 fish in the tank that she does not charge if he comes to close to her hiding spot in the driftwood. Thanks again for sharing.


----------

